# Quality of Milton (rose / feather tail)



## Ezzie (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm curious as to what people think of miltons quality? 
I don't plan on breeding or showing (don't think Australia has betta shows anyway!) but I would love some proper critique on him!

(Sorry if this isn't aloud)


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

I think he's pretty. But I think his tail should be more circular.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

I don't agree with breeding that tail. Too branched and in future generation you get shorter tails, with more branching and the bad scales are close behind. He is pretty.. but you would be breeding pets. If you are heading to show quality.. need a better male.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Australia does have betta shows. I am not into the show scene here, but I believe we don't do any/many IBC shows, so you can purchase a fish and then show it. 

I agree with Basementbettas. I don't like seeing people using fish with such excessive branching (think that fish would almost be classed as a 'feather tail') because you can end up with deformed offspring. 

However, if you are not breeding or showing him, then it shouldn't be an issue. He makes for a pretty pet and he looks nice and healthy.


----------



## Ezzie (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh I know that he shouldn't be bred and he never will but I was curious as to what people thought of his form (is his body straight, are his fins symmetrical etc)


----------



## NorthernLights (Mar 2, 2012)

He's a lovely boy!


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Apart from the rosetail, his from dorsal ray is stubby and ideally broader and pointed forward, anal too long. Dorsal and anal have rough edges too. Hes got a nice strong body but his topline looks a little uneven by the dorsal.
He looks to have a clean colour with no red wash though


----------



## bettagirl68840 (Jun 17, 2013)

I love him! Also my fave fish that I own is named milton, so that makes me love him more


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Ezzie said:


> Oh I know that he shouldn't be bred and he never will but I was curious as to what people thought of his form (is his body straight, are his fins symmetrical etc)


His tail is too short and heavily branched.. so he has no symmetry.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 9, 2013)

He's pretty, but I would listen to the experts. I know you said you weren't going to breed. And though there are flaws, he is pretty.


----------

